# TivoHD HDMI and Component question



## Kiros (Oct 7, 2007)

I would like to run my TivoHD into a second room. I have a Sony Bravia in the primary room with the TivoHD, and a Denon 4306 AV receiver in another room that outputs video to a BenQ projector. My plan was to run HDMI to one, and run component to the other. The questions that I need help with are:

1) Does the TivoHD output both HDMI and Component simultaneously?
2) (assuming the answer is yes to above) If the HDMI connected device is off, will that disable the component connection? Basically, does HDCP do anything here that would be a problem on the component connection? 
3) Is there anything else with this setup that I should worry about?

Thanks!

Kiros

PS - The reason that I started worrying about this was when my Xbox360 (HDMI connection) would not start when the Denon receiver did not have it as the active input device. I'm assuming that this is a failure on the HDCP handshake.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm doing this now... Component in the living room and a 35' HDMI cable through a wall into the bedroom. I haven't observed any HDCP issues, but I'm not sure I've ever had both TVs on at the same time.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-10/tivo-series3-multi-room-viewing-is-here-sort-of/


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

davezatz said:


> I'm doing this now... Component in the living room and a 35' HDMI cable through a wall into the bedroom. I haven't observed any HDCP issues, but I'm not sure I've ever had both TVs on at the same time.]


I do the opposite. I have two TiVo's with HDMI to my TV. Then I have both TiVo's connected to a component video distribution amplifier ($49 from ratshack) with 3X 100' runs to 3 bedrooms ($50). I control both TV's with an IR repeater. ($20 on Ebay)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2783643&cp=&parentPage=search

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-ft-Componen...ryZ64631QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jensen-Remote-C...goryZ294QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT: I forgot to mention I also have a component video A/B switch so that I can select either TiVo from any room in my house. $37.00 at Amazon.

Impact Acoustics A/v Selector

http://www.amazon.com/Impact-Acoustics-A-v-Selector/dp/B000AM3U2I


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm not sure what I'm doing to do when I return or give away the Monster IR/RF remote... I'm afraid to use an IR repeater since the livingroom TV (42" plasma) and bedroom TV (30" tube) are both Panasonic models using the same code. I don't want to remotely control the livingroom plasma when in the bedroom.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

davezatz said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing to do when I return or give away the Monster IR/RF remote... I'm afraid to use an IR repeater since the livingroom TV (42" plasma) and bedroom TV (30" tube) are both Panasonic models using the same code. I don't want to remotely control the livingroom plasma when in the bedroom.


That is a problem I have previously encountered myself. The only (easy) way around that is to power on & off manually (on the TV) at the remote location since they use the same IR code. I now have different TV's.

There are other wired options including coax and ethernet. More bucks, though.


----------



## Kiros (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to try a long HDMI cable with a repeater. I'll post if there are any issues.

Kiros


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Kiros said:


> Thanks, I'm going to try a long HDMI cable with a repeater. I'll post if there are any issues.Kiros


You will notice that HDMI repeaters are pretty expensive. A random search first hit (8 port) $1299, second hit (4 port) $499, third hit (2 port) $299, fourth hit $549-$1299.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

If at all possible (I realize it may not be) use the component for the long run and the HDMI for the short run.

I had a lot of problems using an equalized (the term they often use for long HDMI cables) HDMI cable.

You can get a 75 foot component + optical cable from monoprice.com for very little money.


----------



## Kiros (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, not good news. I switched my system around so that component was going to the Bravia and HDMI was going to my Denon receiver and then on the a projector. The long HDMI connection through the extender works great. Unfortunately if I'm just trying to watch the Bravia, and the Denon receiver is OFF, the TivoHD box complains about the HDMI connection and will not display a picture on the Bravia. This is similar behavior to the before mentioned issue with my Xbox 360 - if the Denon isn't ON the Xbox won't even boot if it is connected via HDMI. 
I can try to return the long HDMI cables to monoprice, and try to run the component to the Denon, but I'm worried that the problem will be reversed (no image on the projector if the Bravia isn't on).

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks.

Kiros


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Kiros, Unfortunately there is very expensive trial and error involved. Some have mentioned inserting an HDMI switch in-line on the HDMI cable that properly negotiates when not watching the HDMI TV. My Pioneer Elite receiver allows watching on the other set when powered off. I first tried a different brand receiver (I forget now which one) that did not work.

Sorry for the lack of real help, I'm just letting you know I feel your pain.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

I have an HR10 D*TiVo and a Series 3 (OTA only) hooked up with HDMI through a Sony DA5200ES A/V Receiver to my main HDTV. 

The component outs are routed through a component A/V (3in,1out) switch to a component distribution amplifier (1in, 3out - for future growth) to a bedroom HDTV.

I use a wired Xantech IR distribution system to control all from the bedroom TV. Can operate the switch to choose which TiVo to watch, and then fully control it from the bedroom, all with a universal remote. Works flawlessly. Only caveat is that the HR10 will only output video from the component outs when the HDMI is not actually on and working on the main TV, but since I never watch both simultaneously, it has worked like a charm. The S3 appears to output component and HDMI simultaneously with no issues.

General note: With all the wireless signals flying around the house (LAN, phones, alarm system, streaming audio, etc), I've found wireless remote extenders to be spotty at best. My hard-wired Xantech IR system -- controlling 3 SD DirecTivo's and the 2 HD Tivos -- is rock solid.


----------



## Kiros (Oct 7, 2007)

Update: The dual connection between the Sony TV and the Denon AV receiver now work properly. I didn't change anything, so I'm assuming a firmware update did something. Does anyone know if they changed anything with HDMI/HDCP?

Kiros


----------



## Kiros (Oct 7, 2007)

Kiros said:


> Update: The dual connection between the Sony TV and the Denon AV receiver now work properly. I didn't change anything, so I'm assuming a firmware update did something. Does anyone know if they changed anything with HDMI/HDCP?
> 
> Kiros


Update 2: The dual connection between the Sony TV and Devon AV receiver is no longer working properly. I am back to getting the HDMI error message on screen. It looks like this was re-broken in the 9.2 firmware update.


----------



## funseeker22 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear you're going through this roller-coaster ride. Was wondering if you considered an HDMI spitter at any point?

I am planning to _attempt_ splitting A/V from 1 TivoHD to two Philips displays (one plasma, one LCD) using Monoprice's 1X2 Powered HDMI Splitter.

I have no idea if it will actually work with my TV's though...


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

Pardon me for being a bit behind on all this, but I am having trouble understanding from this discussion: does the TiVoHD _require_ HDMI output to the TV in order to show HD? Or can I use component output? Right now my TV has only one HDMI input and I am using it for an upconverting DVD player. I read another thread where people were talking about buying an HDMI switcher for their TV, but I'm wondering if that's necessary. Right now I have component output from my HD cableco box to my TV and it looks fine to me.

If there's another thread in this forum that explains this without me having to wade through 20 pages, I'd appreciate being pointed there. Or if someone wouldn't mind giving me a short answer right here, that'd be even better.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Component OR HDMI works no problems.

Component AND HDMI has one or two nuances that may prevent simultaneous output. Ask if you want more details. No use going into it if you're not interested.


----------



## debnjay (Jan 29, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Component OR HDMI works no problems.
> 
> Component AND HDMI has one or two nuances that may prevent simultaneous output. Ask if you want more details. No use going into it if you're not interested.


The answer to the question of whether HDMI and component work is it depends what you're connecting to. Some report that it works fine. Others report that the component outputs don't work if the device on the other end of the HDMI connection is not turned on.

I'm one of the lucky ones I guess. Everything works fine for me with the HDMI connection to a Samsung TV and component connection to my Sony TV.


----------



## dcrowell77 (Dec 27, 2007)

ah30k said:


> Component OR HDMI works no problems.
> 
> Component AND HDMI has one or two nuances that may prevent simultaneous output. Ask if you want more details. No use going into it if you're not interested.


Can someone elaborate on the particular nuances? I just got a Sharp LC46D43U and connected up both the HDMI and Component cables. HDMI is working fine but the Component isn't even recognized by the TV.


----------



## Dancar (Oct 8, 2001)

Just curious.... If you connect to a 2nd TV in another room then how do you control a TiVo in another room? Do you stand next to the door aiming the remote down the halll while you fast forward through a commercial?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Dancar said:


> Just curious.... If you connect to a 2nd TV in another room then how do you control a TiVo in another room? Do you stand next to the door aiming the remote down the halll while you fast forward through a commercial?


I have a Jensen 2.4ghz IR sender. I had the TivoHD hooked up to my Olevia via HDMI and the composite hooked up to the IR. Unless the TV was on (on any input not just HDMI) I would get the HDMI error. I have since hooked up the TV via component as I cannot figure how to get this to work with HDMI.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does anyone know what the latest status is on running simultaneous output from both the component video and HDMI outputs on a Tivo HD is?

I am a mouse click away from ordering a Slingbox Pro-HD for my bedroom Tivo but for this to work I would need to be able to successfully get simultaneous 1080i output from both the component video and HDMI ports on the Tivo HD, even when the HDMI connected Panasonic TV is turned off.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> Does anyone know what the latest status is on running simultaneous output from both the component video and HDMI outputs on a Tivo HD is?
> 
> I am a mouse click away from ordering a Slingbox Pro-HD for my bedroom Tivo but for this to work I would need to be able to successfully get simultaneous 1080i output from both the component video and HDMI ports on the Tivo HD, even when the HDMI connected Panasonic TV is turned off.


Unfortunately it is dependant on which TV you use. You would need to have this confirmed by a Panny owner. Why not try it yourself by moving a component TV next to your TiVo for a trial?

BTW, please check the quality specs of the Slingbox to see if it will transmit 1080i to your remote television. Last I looked into this it, it did not. I simply run the component cable to the second TV and use an IR repeater.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

ah30k said:


> Unfortunately it is dependant on which TV you use. You would need to have this confirmed by a Panny owner. Why not try it yourself by moving a component TV next to your TiVo for a trial?
> 
> BTW, please check the quality specs of the Slingbox to see if it will transmit 1080i to your remote television. Last I looked into this it, it did not. I simply run the component cable to the second TV and use an IR repeater.


The slingbox pro-hd can do 1080i slinging but currently the only supported client for this resolution is the Slingplayer 2.0 PC application.

Slingcatcher will support 480i right now with supposed full HD support coming at a later date.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

So I've been through several threads concerning the simultaneous HDMI and Component video output and it seems very confusing to me. Here is what I can gather, please feel free to correct and/or add anything:

- When connected via HDMI and the tv is on and using the HDMI input, component will output also but only if the video is unprotected, protected video will not be sent through component is HDMI is connected.

When connected via HDMI and the tv is on standby or on but not tuned to the Tivo HDMI input, no component video output for protected video output. TV needs to be completely off or the HDMI cable needs to be plugged into a HDMI switch that needs to be powered off??

Now, I am considering getting a new HDMI receiver and a Slingbox Pro-HD. I expect to use the Slingbox mainly when I am away from my home, so both the tv and audio receiver would be in standby mode. The Slingbox would be connected to the Tivo via Component video and the Tivo would be connected to the receiver over HDMI. With this setup, what can I expect to happen when I use my Slingbox to stream protected content? Am I going to get an error message? Or should everything work ok?

I could also envision another scenario where I use my Slingbox to watch Tivo at home on a PC, while my TV is using Directv (so tv and audio receiver are on but tuned to a HDMI input other than the Tivo's). What can I expect in this situation when trying to view protected content through the Slingbox from the Tivo?

Sorry if this has all been covered before but after reading through all the various related threads, its just seems so confusing. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Marty1781 said:


> So I've been through several threads concerning the simultaneous HDMI and Component video output and it seems very confusing to me. Here is what I can gather, please feel free to correct and/or add anything:
> 
> - When connected via HDMI and the tv is on and using the HDMI input, component will output also but only if the video is unprotected, protected video will not be sent through component is HDMI is connected.
> 
> When connected via HDMI and the tv is on standby or on but not tuned to the Tivo HDMI input, no component video output for protected video output. TV needs to be completely off or the HDMI cable needs to be plugged into a HDMI switch that needs to be powered off??


What you have described above is not what I see on my system. I do not have any issue playing video that is flagged as copy protected or non copy protected. I have one of my TivoHD hooked up directly to a TV in my bedroom through HDMI. I also output the component signal and send it up to my attic where I split it through a component amp and distribute it to 5 other TVs. I can watch either type of show on all of the TVs at once (bedroom using HDMI and others using component).

Jason


----------

